# New Kioti Owner



## abnkicker (11 mo ago)

Just bought my first new tractor. I went with a Kioti NS5310H. I'm currently looking into getting some accessories for it. Who has the best aftermarket support for add-ons? To me the only downside to going with the Kioti over Deere or Kubota seems to be the lack of aftermarket produced ease-of-life stuff.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Welcome and congrats on your new "Paw Power" and welcome to the forum........What add-ons and stuff are you looking for?


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. I too would be curious as to what specific after market "ease of life" products you are referring to. Just about every attachment or implement that will mount on a Deere or Kubota tractor, will also work on your Kioti tractor.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## abnkicker (11 mo ago)

I was looking at the bolt on tie down points, grab handles, and brush guards.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

For those I would suggest looking at a Kioti dealer so they are contoured as they need to be. They do have aftermarket crush guards though.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Did yours not come with a front brush guard? My CK3510 came with the front grill guard installed.......I am assuming that this is an option on your DK model......


----------



## abnkicker (11 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Did yours not come with a front brush guard? My CK3510 came with the front grill guard installed.......I am assuming that this is an option on your DK model......


My DS does have a guard, but it's really open. Would like something with bars or expanded metal in front of the grill, just a little extra to help prevent branches from screwing it up.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Congrats on the new tractor !!! 
I have a question though where do you find the DS line up . I'm either an idiot or they aren't on the website. (I'm probably an idiot).


----------



## abnkicker (11 mo ago)

TractorRookie said:


> Congrats on the new tractor !!!
> I have a question though where do you find the DS line up . I'm either an idiot or they aren't on the website. (I'm probably an idiot).


Sorry, it's an NS, not a DS...I'll have to edit the OP...


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

abnkicker said:


> Sorry, it's an NS, not a DS...I'll have to edit the OP...


Ahhhh I see . I thought I was losing my marbles


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I was going to guess he meant DK


----------

